# 1995 Beast of the East Rider- Warning Pedestrian Bike Content



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just got back from a good ride, the sunlight was good for some photos, so here goes.

I have a strange affection for this bike... probably because it's one of the first nice things I bought; plus it really suits the tight, rocky, loggy single track I like to ride in Michigan. I started with a 1991 SM800 and got this replacement M800 frame in 1995 when my chainstays got tweaked. Over time, on both bikes, I upgraded parts as things wore out or broke, and sometimes just splurged as I drooled over the parts in the BikePro, Performance and Nashbar catalogs back in the day.

Some might even consider the BotE a VRC given its long run -- I do.

Frame: 1995 Beast of the East (with 1996+ rear drop outs)
Fork: Manitou Mach 5 SX Ti (Still have the Pepperoni in storage)
Rims: Ritchey Vantage Pro
Hubs: Deore M900 XTR 
Tires: Panaracer Classic Smoke/Dart
Pedals: Shimano M737
Crank: Shimano Deore FC MT80 175mm 44/34/24 (Onza Buzz Saw inner)
Cogs: Deore XT 8-speed 11/28
BB: White Industries, stainless shaft
Front Derailleur: Deore LX M563
Rear Derailleur: Deore XT M735 Short Cage (Carmichael idler pulley)
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT-800 "X-Ray"
Handlebars: Answer Hyperlite (Control Tech bar ends... I think)
Stem: Control Tech
Headset: Tioga Alchemy
Brakeset: Ritchey Logic (Ringle Mojo cable hangers)
Brake Levers: Ritchey Logic
Seatpost: SR Tall Cool One 400mm
Seat: Contemporary Serfas for my old posterior that couldn't take the Ritchey Logic anymore


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice, always liked a good Beast. High bottom brackets rule. I don't care what those west coasters think... 

Put a Fox Talas on that thing and rock the crap out of it:thumbsup:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> High bottom brackets rule. I don't care what those west coasters think...


I think so too. I think it's perfect for Michgan single-track.

Function over looks... just like my barends 



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Put a Fox Talas on that thing and rock the crap out of it:thumbsup:


I wish I could afford something like that. Realistically, the bike is still better than me 

Can hippietech rebuild these Mach 5's? The elastomers could probably be refreshed...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> Can hippietech rebuild these Mach 5's? The elastomers could probably be refreshed...


No idea, worth a call though. Gotta love riding on dried out shaving cream


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

Great ride you have there. I still have my old Cannondale and ride it for thrills on single track when I need to change it up a bit. Thanks for the memories.https://www.vintagecannondale.com/Gallery/page22/jim/97cad3.jpg


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> Can hippietech rebuild these Mach 5's? The elastomers could probably be refreshed...


http://www.suspensionforkparts.net/


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Looks great*

I had a red 93 I bought new and always regretted selling it. Incredible handling bikes! I have a 97 frame stored away, I'll build it rigid but it didn't ride well when built with an 80 mm fork. Maybe if I send my Mag 21 to hippietech, vintage built from the parts bin stuff. Control tech stem, XT threaded HS, XT 737 with the 737 pedals, WTB seat, Araya/DX wheels, Magura HS33's, Pauls Thumbies. These posts just make me want to start more projects!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Check the back of that arch.. where it is relieved for weight.. they almost always have cracks down towards where they join the lowers. Almost as uncanny as old Campy cranks.


-Schmitty-


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Schmitty said:


> Check the back of that arch.. where it is relieved for weight.. they almost always have cracks down towards where they join the lowers. Almost as uncanny as old Campy cranks.
> 
> -Schmitty-


The paranoia final got the best of me and I tore into the fork to check for cracks and do a rebuild.

So after about 15 minutes with the dremel to grind out the top cap and star washer because the nut spun in the star washer, I finally got the fork off :thumbsup:










Man, there sure are a lot of parts inside this thing 


















Luckily no cracks were evident and moreover, the seals and elastomers looked okay to my novice eyes, so I just cleaned everything up and put her back together. Seems to slide and damp fine, so we'll give it a shot. If it doesn't work, the Pepperoni goes back on and I might start saving for a modern XC bike for every day single track use.


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Got me thinking about my old M1000. 8 speed XC Comp and that killer blue/black paintjob! Pepperoni fork beat the hell outta me :madman:


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I could make a fine singlespeed with your beast of the east.Rigid fork and a bash ring with a WIDE set of risers.I would imagine for slow speed technical riding not many come close. Love those older quirks/bikes.


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

I just put my 94 M600 with the original 1.25" pepperoni fork back in the woods recently with a oddball mix of new and old parts. As an added bonus (to me at least) I managed to stuff a 2.7" wide tire into the fork, got about an 1/8" of clearance under the crown. I've forgotten just how much fun it is in rock gardens compared to the Coiler I've been riding lately.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

My M600 sporting the original stem and fork with a Bontrager Big Earl tire stuffed into the fork. The rear hub is one of the old Coda Hugi 4 bolt disc hubs, I moved the hub to this bike since i can't get any more 4 bolt rotors. No other really oddball or neat parts on the bike, just a nice mix of functional old and new parts (using XT thumb shifters with modern derailleurs for example). Getting a race face bashguard for it this week, the old rock ring took a beating playing in rock gardens over the weekend.


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

quick question if anyone knows, why do some beasts have normal looking drop outs ay chain/seatstay junction, and others have the cantilever like extension at the drop out, mine is an M800 93 or 94 i believe


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

slowdave said:


> quick question if anyone knows, why do some beasts have normal looking drop outs ay chain/seatstay junction, and others have the cantilever like extension at the drop out, mine is an M800 93 or 94 i believe


That sloping top tube, 26" wheeled, 13" bottom bracket, SM800 frame went from 1987 to 1998.

1990-1995 had the cantilevered read drop outs.

C'dale messed around with the names through years: SM800, SM900, SM1000, Red Shred, M800, just plain Beast of the East, and Beast of the East 900.

It saw the evolution of roller cams through V-brakes

Not sure why my 1995 is an odd ball with the 1996+ style drop outs but the older curved Pepperoni fork... perhaps because it was a replacement frame?


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Cracking problems*

They quit the cantilever dropouts because they tended to break, I never had a problem with them on my 92 Beast. The dropouts changed before I think the 95 model year.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

midtnSS said:


> They quit the cantilever dropouts because they tended to break, I never had a problem with them on my 92 Beast. The dropouts changed before I think the 95 model year.


My '90 didn't have cracking either.

The '95 catalog still shows them, but perhaps they changed after the cat was printed...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

I got clearance to buy a new "daily driver" that I found on end-of-the-year close-out (a 2009 C'dale 29er 2) so the Beast can go back to full rigid for camping trip duty and the like. I found my old seatpost was cracking too, so I picked up a decent vintage Control Tech.

Frame: 1995 20" Beast of the East (with 1996+ rear drop outs)
Fork: stock 1-1/8" threadless Pepperoni
Rims: Ritchey Vantage Pro
Hubs: Deore M900 XTR
Tires: Panaracer Classic Smoke/Dart
Pedals: VP 757 Bat Wingz
Crank: Shimano Deore FC MT80 175mm 44/34/24 (SR outers, Onza Buzz Saw inner)
Cogs: M737 8-speed 11/28
BB: White Industries
Front Derailleur: Deore LX M563
Rear Derailleur: Deore XT M735 Short Cage (Carmichael idler pulley)
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT-800 "X-Ray"
Handlebars: Answer Hyperlite (Control Tech bar ends... I think)
Stem: Control Tech
Headset: Tioga Alchemy (Dia Compe)
Brakeset: Ritchey Logic (Ringle Mojo cable hangers)
Brake Levers: Ritchey Logic
Seatpost: Control Tech 27.2x350
Seat: Contemporary Serfas for my old posterior that couldn't take the Ritchey Logic anymore

Weight: 24 lbs


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

I've had mine since '96.
Almost identical geometry to the Ancient Raleigh Edge.
For what it's worth, I have passed many a boingers in the past esp in rock garden and really, really steep climbs. Here a pic of mine:


I wish I could find a Ibis Mountain Trials!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I love seeing bike that have actually been used


----------



## Ride Free or Die (May 4, 2010)

Love the Beasts of the East!!!!! Wish they still made them.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Went camping with the fam up in Copper Harbor, MI a couple weeks ago.

I ignorantly didn't realize there were awesome trails within riding distance of the camp ground!
www.copperharbortrails.org

Unfortunately, the only picture I have is firewood duty at the campground. 

I was getting kinda nervous riding on the old skinwalls I threw on before we left, but they held up fine on rocks, roots, and 1/2 mile long board walks. The Beast's 13" bb came in handy :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> Went camping with the fam up in Copper Harbor, MI a couple weeks ago.
> The Beast's 13" bb came in handy :thumbsup:


Awsome Jeff. Aways loved the Beast...good to see it rocking the Pep :thumbsup:

All this talk about high bb's has got me hot to finally build up the Nevil.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> Went camping with the fam up in Copper Harbor, MI a couple weeks ago.


Great photo, Westy! I love utility bikes! Looks like a cool trailer.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Great photo, Westy! I love utility bikes!


I do too actually. Probably my second favorite after vintage, but even cooler if it's a vintage utility bike. 

Cool pic.

How long are the stays on the BoE? Or was it just the BB height that differentiated them?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> How long are the stays on the BoE? Or was it just the BB height that differentiated them?


Stays are the same as the regular 3.0 frames at ~16.75"
SA is slacker 72 vs 73.5
And BB is 1.5" higher


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

BOE stay length spec sheet says 16.8 and other non BoE are 17.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I do too actually. Probably my second favorite after vintage, but even cooler if it's a vintage utility bike.


exactly!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> Great photo, Westy! I love utility bikes! Looks like a cool trailer.


Thanks. The trailer is the kid's old trailer (cheapo Motobecane) that I stripped of it's upper frame and fabric and made a 1/4" plywood deck varnished in Sikens.

We camp in our Eurovan so a utility bike is key because you can't just hop in the car for an errand.


----------

